# (IL) FC Worth-It's P T Cruiser "Petey"



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*FC-AFC Worth-It's P T Cruiser "Petey"*. Big, bold marking machine! Lots of drive and desire. 

Sire: FC-AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing "Cruise"
Dam: Raymarc's Hot Shot Dottie QAA

Petey has 2 all-age wins in 2007 and qualified for the 2007 National Open & 2008 National Amateur. 

Introductory Fee: $750.00 to approved bitches.


----------

